# 1978 Schwinn Hornet W/Tank Value



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2014)

*1978 Schwinn Stingray Hornet W/Tank Value?*

I grabbed this off Craig's list today for what I figured was a good score. But, soon my better half will be home and I'll be faced with the normal doom and gloom answering the question: "What's it worth?" followed with: "When you sell it, then I'll like it." I found one on e-bay inside the completed listings link, just a few minutes ago, in less condition than this. small tears on back of seat, more rust etc. albeit I think its tank might be brighter.  for:  for "What?" "$550 buy it now?, and somebody did?" Only one in all of the bay and it sold for $550? While searching; apparently, it was 1 year only, and geez, there's no parts for them anywhere. Don't really need any except they came with a round plate, "Schwinn competition number plate" that said "Hornet". E-bay bike didn't have it either.  

Serial number date code: July 1978

So any realistic help in assessing value  would be a appreciated.  photos from the Craig's list ad:


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2014)

It sure looks like a very nice complete original piece. I've never seen one of those, even on eBay, so it must be somewhat hard to find.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> It sure looks like a very nice complete original piece. I've never seen one of those, even on eBay, so it must be somewhat hard to find.




 Neither have I!. 

Been searching and it was 1 year only.. There is 1 part missing though and the one on e-bay didn't have it either.. a 'Schwinn competition number plate' that says: 1 Hornet. 

looks identical to the tornado except, a special front hub, adjustable seat bars, bigger seat, BMX handle bar cushion,   and obviously, the plastic tank. . And, what's that? a little longer fork too, it must be a 24 inch fork. Also, raised rear fender, must be 24 inch fender brace too, that is also mounted on top of the frame brace verses the norm under it.  .  Also showing a mag sprocket, and standard sprocket on the Tornado but, I expect, that could flip in any direction. OK, I take it back, It almost looks like the tornado, but no tomato.

photo says tornado but the left is the hornet and right tornado. 





*Schwinn Hornet*

New design concepts.
 Simulated MX tanks.
 BMX number plates.
 Exciting colors.
•Model J33-6......$121.95

Colors: Black with yellow and orange trim. Yellow with black and orange trim.
 The Schwinn Hornet is an exciting BMX inspired bike with a sturdy Schwinn-built cantilever frame plus a streamlined motorcycle style tank and BMX mudguards. The big two-tone number plate says you're Number One on the Hornet. Full-size MX style saddle. Another example of the Schwinn "Big Ride" bicycle that blends the best of the BMX look with space age design. Weight. 36 lbs.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2014)

What is the build date on the headbadge? I can now see what bikes all those yellow headbadges on eBay are for.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> What is the build date on the headbadge? I can now see what bikes all those yellow headbadges on eBay are for.




Frame build  date is 'GP' (July 1978), head badge has stamped  numbers too:  2348, or is that part number?

BTW yeah come to think of it, I've seen the Tornado before and thought it was neat looking, I like the color contrasts, but not the flaky flat 'tank' bar insert but, never saw or noticed  the hornet. However, I've always thought those yellow head badges were for yellow stingrays. OK yeah duhh, not all! 

I just unscrewed the cap on the tank,, and dam man you sure do not want to 'need' one of those! Once a kid loses it; for-get-about-it! Plus the bonus!: nothing but a joint with a rivet. I was hoping for 'like' something in there.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2014)

The numbers on the headbadge is the actual build date of a Schwinn. The serial numbers reflect no build dates of any kind. The dates associated to the serial number is the day that particular SN was recorded and stamped on the bikes component, either the BB shell, dropout or headtube.  

2348 would make the build date August 22 1978.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> The numbers on the headbadge is the actual build date of a Schwinn. The serial numbers reflect no build dates of any kind. The dates associated to the serial number is the day that particular SN was recorded and stamped on the bikes component, either the BB shell, dropout or headtube.
> 
> 2348 would make the build date August 22 1978.



 Huh, OK, I did the date code thing and it turned up GP (first letters on headtube) was July 1978, ''close enough' but I never knew about actual date coding the new Schwinn's on the head badge now.. so I guess the frame made in July, took 30 days from Taiwan to them, lol.. 

Actually not sure if Taiwan cause, it's not the crappy frame with wield marks but old fashioned smooth. Albeit the rims look Chinese or something. 

All I've experienced with newer rims was 8 year ago I bought a 76- 78 blue cruiser for 15 bucks that needed tires and clean up. and didn't look very well at it. When I did,, them rims looked manufactured so crappy, I passed it off to somebody else for 15 bucks the same day.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> All I've experienced with newer rims was 8 year ago I bought a 76- 78 blue cruiser for 15 bucks that needed tires and clean up. and didn't look very well at it. When I did,, them rims looked manufactured so crappy, I passed it off to somebody else for 15 bucks the same day.




If it was a Cruiser (Schwinn) with crappy rims it must have been one of the outsourced models of 86-88, not the Chicago 76-78's.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> If it was a Cruiser (Schwinn) with crappy rims it must have been one of the outsourced models of 86-88, not the Chicago 76-78's.




I probably don't recall the actual date codes, yet, knew where to search, but could be off on dates. 

However, this 1978 Hornet has 'the crappy rims' Schwinn lowered their standards and at whatever time frame, they look like they'd exported the labor  build for the rims. Mexico? and when they did; railroad tracks got faint and split onto each side of rim verses center,  the weld on the rim got sloppy. And it's obvious that the new style railroad tracks, now two, where not simply because the equipment made it faint. When you examine several of them you can see that it's because they were not cleaning the equipment that made them.. The etching or stamping got clogged up with metal  and otherwise could make a solid imprint.   

Also during this period, many rims do not have the Schwinn Tubular stamp,, but that too shows a matter of quality control.. some will have faint imprints  some good and others none  or had been placed where the railroad tracks covered them. . On this 1978, there's no tubular stamp on back rim and mashed over by railroad track, half of the stamp on the front. Quality control issues. OR??

Or, Schwinn was losing their market so bad, to cut expenses, the factory took out more allowances from the build time. Or, the workers felt like they weren't getting paid enough so, screw it and . . But something changed. I've seen this on 26" rims which are clamed by people to be 1976 too. 

And actually, since that cruiser, I've been trying to figure out just which year they did it.. I've been thinking 74-75 They lowered their chrome? In 76-78 Mexico for Rims and hard chrome parts? 79-80 continued, China?


----------



## Cristian sanchez (Nov 20, 2019)

Intrested in selling ?


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cristian sanchez said:


> Intrested in selling ?



Sold a week or two later, ebay $550 shipped.


----------

